# It's the real deal!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

They are now forecasting 8-14" along the coast, starting saturday afternoon. If they are correct (even a blind squirrel finds a nut now & then) there will be many hours of site removal & trucking, perhaps aruba is not out after all?


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

lawn king said:


> perhaps aruba is not out after all?


I'm with you payup . Where do you stay in Aruba?

Jason


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

JPMAKO said:


> I'm with you payup . Where do you stay in Aruba?
> 
> Jason


The palm beach (1986) the raddison,the wyndum and last year we stayed at the hyatt. The hyatt is worth the extra $. If i had 10 grand to spend on vacation, i would go back to peter island,british virgin islands!


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I have Timeshare at Dutch Village and Divi Village, I have not been there in a few years. Maybe this year.. It is certainly is a nice place to vacation.

Jason


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

I was in Aruba when I was in the Marines. We were there almost 2 months to train with the Dutch Marines. They were hardcore! It was a nice place to visit, but I wouldnt want to stay for more than maybe a week at most! The rest of the island sucks when you get away from the tourist area. Plus, be careful, I hear people go missing down there ! 
I hope you get your snow guys! Good luck! Make some payup


----------

